# How to play guitar transcriptions



## Gargamel

I just got a few guitar transcriptions, and I realized I have *no* idea how to play them. For instance, in this drop-D transcription of Schumann's Kinderszenen, I can't make sense of the numbers next to the notes. (Do they, as in TABs, indicate which string to use?) Additionally, there are roman numerals from II to XII. Some help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Guest

The Roman numerals refer to the fret position to play barre chords (II=the 2nd fret, for example.) The small numbers indicate which left hand finger to use (index=1, middle=2, ring=3, pinky=4), and the "3" under the notes indicates a triplet--play three notes in the space of 2.


----------



## Gargamel

Kontrapunctus said:


> The Roman numerals refer to the fret position to play barre chords (II=the 2nd fret, for example.) The small numbers indicate which left hand finger to use (index=1, middle=2, ring=3, pinky=4), and the "3" under the notes indicates a triplet--play three notes in the space of 2.


Ah, now it makes sense.


----------

